# The Great Mystery Walk



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey everyone! Its been awhile~

I have a story, it happened a month or so ago...? I can't remember the when very well. But i figured its been awhile since everyones read a Mystery story xD

Mystery doesn't like rain. What cat really does though? 

I was at work awhile back, I take care of a neighbor's house and kids for those who don't know, and it was pouring down raining. Post storm kind of rain, the thunder and lightening had quit but the rain was still going strong. 

Apparently someone had let the cats out before the storm started and forgot to let them back in. It was around the time my siblings and the other kid i have to watch get off the bus. My mom called and told me she wasn't home so I had to get the kids. 

Thankfully my best friend was there at the time... she agreed to sit and watch the babies for me. The neighbor lent me her raincoat and umbrella. So I was all set.

I step out on the porch and who do I find? That's right! Mystery, sitting on a chair on the porch glaring at me for the unpleasant situation he was in, as if I was the one who locked him out. I dont often open the front door for the little ones like to both make a mad dash for it to try and escape outside, and its too hard to catch 2 fleeing children. So I have no clue how long he was sitting out there waiting on me.

Now... its still raining... hard... The roads practically flooded... and I have to walk out near the main highway to wait for the bus. So I begin my walk.

I get about 3 lots down when I see something white in the corner of my eye and look sideways, to see Mystery. Running next to me. In the rain. Angry.

Boy was he mad. His ears were back, his tail was flicking like crazy and his head and shoulder were in their angry hunched position he uses when annoyed or mad. He did NOT appreciate my going for a walk in the rain AT ALL. 

I imagine he was most probably yelling at me for doing something so dumb. This theory is even more so supported by the fact that sometimes he would run ahead of me only to stop and face me as i'm walking his way and slowly walk in my direction to try and get me to turn around.

When that didn't work he attempted to come to a dead stop in front of my feet so I would quit walking. I told him to go home several times and he would ignore me and continue his angry walking or his attempt to get ME to go home. 

We hadn't been walking long when I finally pieced together my attepmt to hold the umbrella over him to keep him dry wasn't doing anything. He was still getting soaked since he wouldnt stay under it... and he very obviously wasn't going home.

So I picked him up. I carried him in one arm and the umbrella in the other halfway there. Problem is, Mystery refuses to go near the highway. Which isnt really a problem, I prefer it that way. But in this case, once we hit the mailboxes which is the halfway mark he began squirming. I was forced to put him down. We were by the mailboxes though so I figured it would be okay, he'd have cover.

If only he would use it! 

Instead he decided to play guitar with my heart strings by sitting in the rain in the middle of the road by the mailbox and crying the whole time i'm walking up near the highway. Further away i walked the louder he cried. And he would not move. I felt awful but couldnt go back to get him because I had to get the kids. You would think i was abandoning him with how he yowled at me.

Its a good thing we have a 5mph speed limit and good people here -.- because Mystery decided the spot he was at was where he was staying until I came back. Regardless of what the giant truck who honked its horn at him 3 times had to say... I was just about to try and dash back to grab him before the truck driver got mad when the driver decided to drive around him. 

The bus finally got there with nomore incidents with cars, thankfully the neighborhood isnt busy. So i was able to walk back with the kids. 

Mystery was so happy to be going back, he didnt even care that i was headed towards work instead of home. His tail instantly went up. 

He still had his angry hunch and ears back, but he couldnt completely hide his elation. I imagine he wasn't saying very nice things about me in his head at this time.

We finally got back to the house I work at and he laid back on his chair, I offered to let him in but it seems he didnt want to deal with the children at the moment after that whole ordeal. My boss got home not even 30 minutes later so I was able to leave. When i walked outside to see Mystery still on the porch I snapped a photo, he looked so frazzled with his fur wet xD

Soon as he saw me headed towards the stairs his ears went back again and he started meowing. Until i told him we were going home, then his tail went up and he shot off in that direction to race me there. He won of course, and got even more soaked on the way there from the puddles in the yards. I toweled him off when we got in as much as i could. I believe he was still mad about the incident though since he still gave me glares every now and again for an hour or two after that. And if I so much as looked at the door his ears went down xD

He very much enjoyed laying on and wetting any dry clothes i put on though. After the 2nd pair i gave up and just waited till he was completely dry till i changed again xD 

Sorry its so long~ short isnt my specialty x)

I attached the photo i took of him as i walked out. His head had had enough time to dry but not the rest of him~


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Mystery is such a Character! And a Very Handsome One to boot!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG BrittyBear, this story just made my whole week! 



BrittyBear said:


> I get about 3 lots down when I see something white in the corner of my eye and look sideways, to see Mystery. Running next to me. In the rain. Angry.


LOL!!! This image made me laugh so hard. (Don't tell Mystery though - can't have him giving me the death glare!)

He's cute even when angry and wet!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Lolz Spirite xD and I didnt even get to get a pic of his angry face. He had cooled off a bit at the point I took it. Its the funniest thing in the world to me when he deathglares me because it just makes me wanna shower him with kisses all over his grumpy face xD if I ever get a chance to snap a photo of him in sourpuss mode I definitely will ^.^


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

That's brilliant!!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

ROFL! He's such a character! I'm sure he doesn't get in sourpuss mode TOO often!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

You would think that huh? xD but it seems Mystery thinks he is the one having to take care of me x) anytime I do anything "wreckless" or "unsafe" or just something he doesn't like he gets the same look on his face every time lolz you know that look that parents whose patience is running thin get? That's the Mystery look. He gets it pretty often as well... pretty much every morning I get out of bed he gets that look saying he's dreading the day as he forces himself up with me. Its a good thing he's so patient ^.^ lolz!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

That is just SO sweet! I don't remember - how old is he? He's acting like a wise old man!

I forgot to say, I can't believe the truck driver went AROUND a cat. LOL!! Mystery really is something else.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

I think most everyone in the neighborhood knows Mystery by now, he's befriended a lot of the people. So with that said, most of the people here knows he's pretty stubborn because they see me fighting with him all the time when he wants to go for a late walk and I do not after work. The guy probably realized it'd just be easier to go around than wait xD Mystery is 5 now~ sure acts a lot older though lolz. Cept for when he's being pouty because i wont do what he wants, then his age shows.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Mystery is such a character! I sure would love to see all of his expressions, lol. If one day I ever go to the South, I'd love to meet that guy! He's such a handsome kitty, too! But it would be so funny, journaling all on video, BrittyBear vs Mystery day by day!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

You were saying Mystery sees himself as a protector. 

He saw you walking in the rain...AND along the highway, a really dangerous place as he sees it...


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

He's in protector mode right now i believe x) mom has a friend over. Mystery doesn't trust him yet. So he's currently glued to my side in the bed, staring my bedroom door down xD 

I don't know whether he's looking out for me, or using me for protection for himself. xD 

Either one though, its pretty funny~ he's sleepy but trying to stay awake to watch the door. So his eyes are half shut, but pop open at the slightest sound in the hallway. If it wasn't so dark in here i'd take a picture >.< he hates the flash :l


----------

